# I can foster



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

I can foster if anyone needs me to


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Anyone !!!! any takers lol


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Bump Bump


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

There was somebody looking for a fosterer for their 2 tonkinese cats?

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-rescue-adoption/82141-i-need-find-someone-look-after-my-tonks.html


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

fluffosaur said:


> There was somebody looking for a fosterer for their 2 tonkinese cats?
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-rescue-adoption/82141-i-need-find-someone-look-after-my-tonks.html


 Yes i replied to her but she said they were not used to dogs and i have two pups .


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

Otherwise, contact your local RSPCA shelter as they're always looking for cat fosterers. Also, Ragdoll Rescue who advertise on here or any local animal shelters nearby.

I foster for 3 shelters and the Cinnamon Trust at present and love it. Bear in mind though - you usually get the rough and ready animals (i.e. the ones with little socialisation, are sick or have behavioural problems) so don't expect it to be representative of animal ownership. The animals are usually scared, are wary of you and mess up your house something rotten.

However, it can go really well & I love doing it.


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

Ahhh just seen your reply about having dogs - some shelters won't let you foster if you have any animals of your own. My local RSPCA was very strict about this & double checked my home when they visited for signs of other animals. I still had my rats at that point which weren't an issue but 2 dogs might be. They wouldn't let a friend with 1 cat foster because some foster cases need 100% your attention. It's silly because attention doesn't work like that but thems the rules !!

I think the Cinnamon Trust are a bit more relaxed. I was fostering 2 other cats when I had my first call to take in a 12 year old male tom cat whilst his owner was in hospital last week. They had no issue with me having other cats around & I was able to keep all the cats apart anyway.


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks i will try cinnamon trust then


----------

